# Input/ Output nozzle placement.



## Kam Sandhu (17 Oct 2014)

Morning All,

Next week I plan to replace my internal filter on my Juwel Rio 180 with a Fluval 406.

I just want to ask advice on the input and output placements, I was going to have them both in the same corner, with the output pointing diagnally towards the front of the glass and my hydor koralia just below it. Does this sound ok?

Or is it better to have the input and output in opposite corners?


----------



## Communitytank (17 Oct 2014)

You first option is best, but could i suggest the the powerhead is point in the same direction as the putput.


----------



## Kam Sandhu (17 Oct 2014)

Communitytank said:


> You first option is best, but could i suggest the the powerhead is point in the same direction as the putput.



Thanks for the reply. I was planning on having them point in the same direction, so the powerhead is supplementing the outputs flow.

I was going to use the output for surface agitation and have the powerhead pointing towards the substrate.


----------



## ian_m (17 Oct 2014)

Kam Sandhu said:


> powerhead pointing towards the substrate.


You will blow away your substrate. My powerhead has currently exposed a hole in my substrate (JBL) exposing the sand underneath after it had dropped from horizontal during last weeks water change...


----------



## Kam Sandhu (17 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> You will blow away your substrate. My powerhead has currently exposed a hole in my substrate (JBL) exposing the sand underneath after it had dropped from horizontal during last weeks water change...


 Not so much directly down, but more towards the bottom half of the front glass.


----------

